

As being designer when to say, no more changes plz.. - techenvent

As being designer all of us sometime came across to painful situation of getting more and more changes from client and start feeling what I should do to stop this non-ending cycle of iterations in design. So when do you think that's enough and how do you say to your client, no more changes plz.
======
adamtaa
I actually have a number of revisions built into the contract that they sign.
Once those revisions are used up that means the work is complete and further
changes cost more. Obviously you have to use your own judgement sometimes but
this usually prevents frivolity.

~~~
seez
That's a good idea. I realize more and more how important it is to be really
clear about everything. Or else, I end up being frustrated and the work
suffers.

